

Design decisions behind vox.io's mobile app - tomazstolfa
http://blog.vox.io/post/15250237357/vox-io-for-iphone

======
tomazstolfa
We just wanted to share the approach and thoughts behind our mobile app.
Comments and feedback are welcome.

------
stritar
Great thoughts! :)

